# Considering P99-need advice.



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

After reading your rave reviews of the P99, I stopped at my local gun shop to hold one. I've fired & owned dozens of handguns, but was truly impressed with the P99AS. My small hands fit well & possibly better If I could try the small backstrap.
I thought I would prefer the QA if I was to buy because I prefer the Glock; XD, or M&P action for defensive use. They're no brainers. Just point & shoot.
The AS I handled might work for me too. When I pulled the trigger back halfway, it cocked in a SA position. The trigger pull from this position still had some take-up & felt pretty safe before actually firing. Actually it felt like the actions I preferred, maybe a little better. Nothing like my 1911, with no take-up. The AS trigger at this halfway point felt like at least 5-6lbs. I think it would be safe to carry this way. When actually firing would all the shots bring the trigger to the same halfway SA mode & be the same?


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Only the first shot has the long travel. All the following shots stay back in the SA position. I personally love the trigger. It really grows on you after you fire a couple hundred rounds with it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I generally carry mine with the full DA trigger. If you wanted to carry with the SA (anti-stress as they call it), I'd leave the trigger in the forward position. To get to the regular SA position, you have to partially pull the trigger on a loaded firearm. That, as my favorite pirate "Captain Hook" would say is "poor form."


----------

